# The forthcoming Scotish referendum



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

If Scotland gains its independence after the forthcoming referendum, the remainder of the United Kingdom will be known as the "Former United Kingdom" (FUK).

In a bid to discourage Scots from voting 'yes' in the referendum, Liberal Democrats have now begun to campaign with the slogan:-

"Vote NO, for FUK's sake!"

They feel that the voters will be able to relate to this, particularly those in Glasgow.


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

I heard if Scotland deliver a 'yes' vote they will become the
Commonwealth Unified National Traders Society.
HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I think they are taking the campaign to new heights here in spain


----------

